# Say Goodbye To YouTube Lessons and Content



## Guest (Apr 8, 2019)

According to this guy YT is flagging any video with any riff that can be associated with any recorded song and delisting the video so the content creators and teacher won't get any money for their efforts.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Title: FIFY

*Say Goodbye to YouTube *(if this actually happens)


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Not the only guy...





Tons of others, all hit with stupid claims. I made a handful of videos years ago that had my own original music on them. A few of them were flagged for copyright violation, which made no sense whatsoever. In contrast, I had a couple of covers up that weren't flagged. Go figure. The system was broken then and it clearly hasn't improved much.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm sure somebody will take up the slack if they do that.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Most of the big name lesson providers have the license to use the songs.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2019)

cboutilier said:


> Most of the big name lesson providers have the license to use the songs.


I don't want just the big name lesson providers. I want it the way it was.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

this is going to make learning AC/DC tunes real hard


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

I smell a huge opportunity for some computer/website savvy person.

These sites that are eliminating anything that doesn't meet their social/political agenda or as with this topic, will likely not disappear completely, but they will fade as competitors take up the slack they are creating.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I hope Utube dies. It was so awesome until it became yet another commercialized, profit seeking entity that destroyed the very foundations of its success. The constant commercials are insane and more and more content is being removed as they desperately try to position themselves as a tv channel/streaming service. Like ebay and SO many apps that get progressively worse with each update (read attempt to generate more money), youtube ruined itself.

Hopefully something springs up to replace it.

TG


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

YT is out of control at the moment. However, I have to wonder if some are going a bit too far with regards to 'fair use'.

There are a LOT of 'reaction' videos that show someone watching someone else's copyrighted material. Personally, I hate that English douche who acts like he has never seen Pink Floyd (or anything major) before and puts Pink Floyd and the song title in his videos title. His channel is monetized of course. When you search for something you get his video. If you are only using YT for audio ( as I do a lot) you may not even notice some days that you are not listening to the real thing. Content creators say this is fair use as its additive, but I'm not really sure. To me they are making money, blatantly, on others work.

Then there are the guys simply talking about a song and breaking down the theory, like guitar or piano lessons. Many do not use the actual song, or just a short clip of it. Their channels are monetized, but they are not taking advantage of the original content. I suspect it is fair use. However, they get penalized like the above idiot.

My biggest problem is the wide brush approach. Lets look at the lesson giver above. He uses 5 seconds of a tune in his 20 minute video. But if he gets copystrike, he looses 100% of the revenue. Also, the resolution process (as shown in the video above) is nearly impossible to win. Keep in mind that a lot of the people who has issues with this have vested interest in changing it. There are movie trailer guys (more reaction videos) that have millions of subs. Hell PewDeiPie has nearly 100M subs!! Creators like FatCat are making millions and can afford lawyers, however, the average guy that releases some original music who gets copystrike cant really do anything and will lose his revenue - in all regards his work can get stolen on YT and he is powerless to do ANYTHING.

The system has to change, but I'm not sure to what. There are people profiting on others content and that's not right.

C


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

this is why i call bullshit on every youtuber who cries when this happens to them. it's been happening for several years now, and getting progressively worse each time. all they need to do is pull all of their content and youtube will fold like a house of cards. but when you can make a living doing videos, you get fat & happy.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

The problem is you have guys with monetized channels using copyrighted music for free. The unmonetized channels aren’t getting zapped. It stands to reason if you are teaching an entire song and getting paid the publisher should get a cut. Where things get weird is where a guy teaches a couple riffs. Should the publisher still get the full fee?

Interesting times...


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

My YouTube channel was monetized, but got demonetized just before they would have started paying out, because they said my subscriber base wasn’t growing fast enough. Seems like the best way to make money these days on videos is through Patreon, or direct sponsorship. 

I’ve contemplated moving all my videos to another platform, but there’s fifty of them!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Player99 said:


> I don't want just the big name lesson providers. I want it the way it was.


I have bad news...


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2019)

Budda said:


> I have bad news...


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

The current major issue is that it isn't only full song lessons getting demonetized. Play 5-10 seconds of a song, even to criticize or provide commentary, and the publisher will shut down your videos. Some are being removed completely, not just demonetized. Heck, in some examples you get flagged for playing a single chord on your guitar, completely devoid of any relationship to a particular song. It's theory lessons, gear reviews, music reviews/commentary, etc.

The fallout will be interesting to watch...


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2019)

There are other video hosts like YouTube. Which one is everyone going to jump to?


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

A quick search of, "sites like youtube" gave a Lot of options, suspect just have to see which one people start switching to? No idea if any or monetized of not.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Player99 said:


> There are other video hosts like YouTube. Which one is everyone going to jump to?


Napster


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

YouTube reportedly signs new music licensing deals with UMG and Sony Music

Universal had a back room agreement with YT in 2008ish. Giving UMG the right to remove anything they want from YT without cause. As YT is private, they can do what they want, if you don't like it, don't use it.

The music industry has been pissed since pirate bay and napster. This is them doing whatever they can to try to crush opponents. Part of the YT streaming services agreement is that the content licensors (UMG, Sony, etc) is that they get the rights to police YT. And because its private, it doesn't have to pertain to law. Fair Use is no longer applicable on YT. I couldn't understand how one of my uploaded videos that was PRIVATE not public (and my channel is not monetized btw), got a copyright infringement. Well now I do, UMG scans every video as soon as it gets uploaded. I imagine now that other labels are on board, its only a matter of time before you cant sneeze on YT without someone claiming it.

What does this mean to me? Well, my channel is not monetized anyways, so the money doesn't matter. But when I received a notice that my PRIVATE video could not be viewed in North America because of some Taylor Swift bullshit that was playing on the radio in the background of my daughters 6th BDay party, it 100% guaranteed that I will never go to a concert by a UMG artist. EVER. I will not buy anything from them, I will never buy another CD/download from them. You get the point. 

I cant be the only one. The only thing they see is money, so I will stop showing them mine.

C


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2019)

Cardamonfrost said:


> YouTube reportedly signs new music licensing deals with UMG and Sony Music
> 
> Universal had a back room agreement with YT in 2008ish. Giving UMG the right to remove anything they want from YT without cause. As YT is private, they can do what they want, if you don't like it, don't use it.
> 
> ...


I guess from their position the public has been stealing millions of dollars for years so if your daughter's birthday party video is a casualty, so be it.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Woooow !!! For a moment I got scared !
For the french forum, I used to put videos of pieces I would perform.
In fact, it was a project to show my fingerstyle progression from almost scratch to kind of decent playing.
To promote the site, my videos on YT are not listed : you get access from the music site only.
Of course I make no money with them.
Geee ! I feared... Ouf ! They are still there !
My problem is my PC once crashed and I lost many of my originals...


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

This may be a way around it. This guy kills it.






Rick Beato has a pretty good recent video on this stuff as well. It's pretty unfortunate that this is going on. Kinda like cutting off your own nose to spite your face. Luckily my main and most watched/listened to genre(s) aren't as susceptible to this as the 6 year old Taylor Swift Birthday parties....ffs....sorry to hear that @Cardamonfrost . It's just getting stupid now.


----------

